#ubuntu-us-co 2014-08-26
<system76chick> Hey gang! Is anyone here for the 2 p.m. meeting?
<Nelson_> How many chucks could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck chucks?
<system76chick> ?
<Nelson_> I am here.  I am also unemployed which is explains how.
<system76chick> Sorry to hear that, but glad you are here!
<Nelson_> (-)
<Nelson_> 9-)
<Nelson_> DOH!
<system76chick> lol
<Nelson_> Oy!  Looks like I need to get a real nick.  Been a LONG time since I used IRC.
<system76chick> I didn't know about it until I started using Ubuntu. The one you have is fine :)
<Njall> Kewl!
<Njall> That was my nick in the 90's!
<system76chick> awesome
<Njall> Yeah, I'm THAT old!
<system76chick> lol, since it's just you and I in here, we'll throw around the same topics in the mailing list in case people wanted to provide any input
<Njall> Unsteallar turn out?
<Njall> er unstellar
<system76chick> That's ok, people are just busy. Email is always a good back up
<Njall> I understand
<Njall> The only reason that you haven't seen me at any of the gatherings is that I live in Monument and northern metro-Denver is a heck of a long way away.
<Njall> And Sundqay evening, when I have been working, is quite inconvenient for my old-folks sleep pattern.
<system76chick> Oh, bummer. Hopefully you can make it to a release party soon- Are Saturdays better then?
<Njall> <- Yes!  He can speak incoherently in complete sentences.  The true mark of a civil being.
<Njall> Saturdays would be better for me.
<system76chick> Cool
<Njall> Maybe not everyone else who is more dedicated to doing other things on a Saturday evening.
<Njall> Hello agortmaker.
<system76chick> Here are a few topics I was hoping to discuss in today's meeting. Does anyone else want to add anything? 1. Ubuntu Global Jam opportunities 2. Utopic Unicorn Release Party - Jeopardy vs. no Jeopary? Saturday vs. Sunday?
<agortmaker> hello!
<system76chick> Hello agortmaker!
<Njall> When is Egtopic, er, Utopic Unicorn going to be released?
<system76chick> It's scheduled for Oct 23
<Njall> Roger
<system76chick> The release parties are usually a week later, but we will probably wait until after Halloween to encourage better attendance in case there are parties that weekend
<Njall> Darn.  I was thinking I might be homeless (jk) then and get to come as I am.  Cheap costume that way.
<system76chick> We did Geek Jeopary with a focus on Ubuntu and PC hardware at a previous release party. It was very fun! I thought we should do it again but wanted to know what everyone thought about it
<Njall> Only if Kansas City Standard is a question.  <wink>
<Njall> That way I can get at least one question right.
<system76chick> Yea I just had to Google it...
<Njall> And?
<system76chick> it's a good question! I wonder who would be able to answer it- make it one of the higher value questions1
<Njall> First hit is correcrt Alex!
<Njall> I used KCS, in lieu of punched tape, for a couple of years.
<system76chick> Interesting!
<Njall> My first, personal, I/O was a KSR 33.
<Njall> I remember the Mitts Altair!  (A and B)
<Njall> 'nuf of that,  This is about Ubuntu
<system76chick> Agortmaker, do you have an preference for the Utopic release party the first week of November? Jeopardy or no Jeopardy and Saturday vs Sunday?
<system76chick> Njall, I take it Saturday is best for you and that you would like Jeopardy if we can have Kansas City Standard as a question
<system76chick> ?
<agortmaker>   Saturday, is generally easier for me.  I agree that we should seperate from halloween since people will have stuff going on that weekend
<Njall> LOL - the KCS crack was a joke.  At this time I hope to have a "real' job by then so Saturday would be better for me.  However, I strongly recommend a wide pollig of active members first
<system76chick> Cool, and I will poll members
<system76chick> Ubuntu Global Jam weekend is coming up. It's September 12-14. Have you guys heard of that event?
<Njall> Was the last "party" in Aurora?
<Njall> If so, "How'd I miss that!"
<system76chick> We had a meeting in Aurora
<system76chick> I always post to the mailing list and update the wiki before we meet. It was a pretty small group but we finished our project and uploaded it to spreadubuntu! http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/brochure/ubuntu-1404-handout-provide-install-cds
<Njall> Hello mrjazzcat.
<system76chick> Does anyone have any feedback about doing a Global Jam in Denver? I'll also send this out to the list..
<mrjazzcat> Njall:  hello
<Njall> Not entirely sure what a Global Jam is.  What does/would it entail?
<system76chick> The Global Jam details are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<system76chick> Here are some of the things we can do at a Global Jam:
<system76chick> App Dev School event
<system76chick> Bugs
<system76chick> Testing
<system76chick> Documentation
<system76chick> Development
<system76chick> Design
<system76chick> Translations
<system76chick> Packaging
<system76chick> Promote
<system76chick> People recommend doing it in person, but since we're all so spread out, A Google Hangout at a specified time would be ideal. I wanted to focus on filing bugs in social applications
<system76chick> If we all pick a specific task to cover during the jam, our loco team could have a very productive event contributing to Ubuntu! It would be so much fun!
<Njall> How feasible is an in-person AND Google Hangout at the same time?
<Njall> In person is better, though, you're right about not everyone being able to attend or attend the whole time.
<system76chick> Doing both is a great idea- I'm willing to do both
<Njall> YOU likely have more experience in this and would be a better judge than I.
<system76chick> I'll see how many people RSVP for the in person event and if nobody does, then it will just be a G+ hangout
<Njall> Roger.
<system76chick> Based on today's meeting, I'll take a poll on having the release party on Saturday after Halloween, and reach out to see how many people would be willing to participate in a Global Jam.
<system76chick> Are there any other topics you guys would like to discuss?
<Njall> I do not
<system76chick> Alright, that concludes today's Colorado Team meeting. I'll get the poll out to the mailing list ASAP and update our Wiki.
<system76chick> #endmeeting
<system76chick> Thanks for the input guys!
<agortmaker>       /quit
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-08-29
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: thanks for the recommendation on the ratp3.  It's been exactly what I needed
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, glad you like it!
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-08-30
 * reveldevel is away: I'm busy
